
Can we Contain Covid-19 without Locking-down the Economy? (by MobileEye founder) - algo_trader
https://medium.com/amnon-shashua/can-we-contain-covid-19-without-locking-down-the-economy-2a134a71873f
======
algo_trader
A balanced and mathematical model for exiting the lock-down.

By Mobile-eye founder, Amnon Shashua, which was sold to Intel for $10BN.

